# Chopin | Prelude in E minor | In-depth Tutorial



## Antune

Hi everyone,

Here is my in-depth tutorial on Chopin's Prelude Op.28 No.4
In this video, I talk about how to approach the piece with separate and both hands.
Also, I give some ideas on pedaling, phrasing, and interpretation in general.
The free sheet music with my fingerings can be found in the description of the video.
All the best,
Antune


----------



## Dimace

*Excellent video!* In depth analysis, great detail, professional / stage approach. The only thing I could maybe disagree is your suggestion for separate (through out) hands study of the piece. I prefer to brake it in smaller pieces, learning them separately and then with both hands to perfection. So the student receives a more immediate satisfaction (although partial) from his progress. I will wait for more of these. Thanks.


----------



## Antune

Dimace said:


> *Excellent video!* In depth analysis, great detail, professional / stage approach. The only thing I could maybe disagree is your suggestion for separate (through out) hands study of the piece. I prefer to brake it in smaller pieces, learning them separately and then with both hands to perfection. So the student receives a more immediate satisfaction (although partial) from his progress. I will wait for more of these. Thanks.


Thank you for the comment and the feedback, much appreciated! 
Regarding my suggestion of learning the piece with separate hands, it was just about my experience with some students in the past. 
Nevertheless learning the piece by dividing it into small parts is a very good option.
All the best,
Antune


----------



## Brazing

Wow. That was great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaro

I have checked yesterday quickly your YT channel and it looks great. On the weekend I will watch some of them. I am sure that there is a lot of useful knowledge and tips I can introduce into my daily practice. Even more convincing is that 'Dimace' labeled it as *Excellent video*. I trust his opinion, so far Dimace's advice rather pushed me forward  You got a new subscriber


----------



## Antune

Brazing said:


> Wow. That was great. Thanks for sharing


Glad to hear, many thanks!


----------



## Antune

Jaro said:


> I have checked yesterday quickly your YT channel and it looks great. On the weekend I will watch some of them. I am sure that there is a lot of useful knowledge and tips I can introduce into my daily practice. Even more convincing is that 'Dimace' labeled it as *Excellent video*. I trust his opinion, so far Dimace's advice rather pushed me forward  You got a new subscriber


Thank you! Good luck with your practicing sessions!


----------

